# Flip Flop Regatta / Boston Aug. 8 & 9



## bospgmr (Mar 24, 2000)

*Flip Flop Regatta / Boston Aug. 8 & 9*

http://www.flipflopregatta.com/

Flip Flop Regatta
Welcome

On behalf of The ALLY Foundation and the Flip Flop Regatta Committee, we welcome sailors and their guests, to the first annual Flip Flop Regatta.

This regatta is held in memory of Alexandra Nicole Zapp, a devoted long-time friend of the sailing community and an avid philanthropist, who was murdered last year at a Massachusetts rest stop. We expect this Regatta to become an annual Boston tradition, and continue Alexandra''s altruistic ideal through donations to the charities she supported, including the Courageous Sailing Center and Sail Newport.

The Flip Flop Regatta is a US Sailing sanctioned race, and the first major PHRF Regatta originating in Boston Harbor. The Principle Race Officer for this event will be Peter Reggio, the 2003 Americas Cup Louis Vuitton Challenger Series PRO. Jerry Kirby, veteran bowman for Stars & Stripes during the 2003 Americas Cup Challenge, will chair the Race Committee. Together these individuals bring years of world-class race management and experience to the Regatta.

Sailors click here for sailing and race info

Landlubbers/Partygoers click here for event info

Flip Flop Regatta
Schedule of Events

Friday, August 8th

Noon - 6 pm
6 pm
7 - 9 pm

Saturday, August 9th

10 am

11 am
3 - 4 pm
6 pm
7 pm - Midnight

Sunday, August 10th

10 am

Boats arrive at Courageous Sailing Center in Charlestown
Skipper's Meeting at Courageous
Cocktails and music at the Mt.Gay Tent on Pier 4

Harbor Start for Race
Boarding of Spectator Party Boat
Starting Sequence begins - Vicinity of Harbor Islands
Finish
BBQ & Refreshments at Tent
Awards & Mt. Gay Tent Party with Auction, Live Music & Dancing

Skippers Take Courageous Kids Sailing


----------

